# New Cage



## DERANGED C0W (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to upgarde the size of my hedgehogs cage. If anyone could post a link or the name of their cage it would be a great help!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a ferret nation which is huge and easily accessible. You just either need to remove the ramp or modify it so it's safe. 

C&C cages are great too.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You can look at these threads and see what you like:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The link posted above is really great and you can see every ones wonderful creativity, it's one of my favorite threads because it is inspires so many ideas. I have two Ferret Nations for my two, I have the stacked model but you can get just the bottom portion with the wheels if you are wanting only one. I love it, there is a lot of room and its so easy to clean, the doors open all the way leaving the entire front of the cage open making anything you are needing to do in there easy.


----------



## DERANGED C0W (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DERANGED C0W (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I will get a c and c cage, the only thing is the cover. Is attaching cubes to the top of the cage the same procedure and the same type of cube?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

DERANGED C0W said:


> I think I will get a c and c cage, the only thing is the cover. Is attaching cubes to the top of the cage the same procedure and the same type of cube?


A lot of people use wire closet shelves cut to the size of your cage. Very easy to remove.

I attached cubes together using the connectors that come with the cubes plus lots of zip ties, and use that as a top.


----------

